# Temple of Elemental Evil in Bedford TX



## Calim (Apr 11, 2005)

I am running a group through the temple of Elemental Evil and we just lost our fighter/cleric. 

We play in Bedford, close to 121 and 183 split in the mid cities.

Was hoping that maybe someone out there might see this and be interested in stepping up and playing a cleric for the group.

Let me know here please, if you are interested.


----------



## airwalkrr (Apr 12, 2005)

Ah, if only I still lived in the area.


----------

